# End of Year Discussion Thread



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

How are we all feeling after this season?

It feels like a lot has transpired over the past year, but I still don't know how to feel about the team. I am so excited about having Valanciunas, he has impressed me no end this year, the kid is the next Tim Duncan. I was let down at the lack of playing time for Terrence Ross, especially when Andre Drummond has been a revelation in Detroit. 

I hate Alan Anderson. I honestly don't think I have ever disliked a (current) Raptor so much. 

I will be updating this as I go, feel free to post any 'overall' comments from team members I might have missed. 



> Josh Lewenberg ‏@JLew1050 1m
> Kyle Lowry on 1st season w/ #Raptors: "Very disappointing for myself because I know I'm a much better player than what I've shown this year


"



> Josh Lewenberg ‏@JLew1050 1m
> Lowry admits it took longer for him to get comfortable w/ the team, build relationship w/ Casey because of early injuries/time off the bench


Colangelo has also spoken...



On Andrea... said:


> As far as value, I would disagree [that his is low], good size-to-skill ratio is a commodity in this league, especially the way the game is trending. If Andrea stays, however, I’m hoping [head coach Dwane] Case[y] can find a way to duplicate his tremendous start to the 11-12 campaign, where he was performing at an All-Star level on both ends of the floor."





On Jonas... said:


> “Even better than expected,” says Colangelo of his rookie. “He began the year coming off a two-and-a-half-year stretch without even a day off. He was likely a little overwhelmed at first with his new surroundings, unfamiliar basketball terminology and ideals, but his injury turned out to be a blessing in disguise. He was able to take a breath and see things from a different perspective. He came back more poised, more deliberate. The game really seemed to slow down for him and he seems much more comfortable on the court. His Rookie of the Month award for March speaks to his rapid development and progress as the year has passed. He’s a wonderful young man, a tremendously hard worker and a budding future star. If I were a stock analyst I would definitely rate him a BUY."





On what's to come... said:


> “Very clearly, veteran presence and leadership will go a long way in rounding out our very young nucleus,” says Colangelo. “We can certainly add some mental and physical toughness to our mix too


Full Link


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I read a stat that this year you've lost 16 games that you led going into the 4th quarter. Another year together with this team, a year and offseasons experience on Jonas, T-Ross etc's shoulders, and I could see around 40 wins next year. Depends on what moves you can make though, and the coaching decisions (the fact that Alan Anderson has averaged 23 minutes a game this year is weird, especially when you're not going to make the playoffs so why not play your 8th pick)

In Rudy Gay you've got a really good closer. He's not going to take you to dizzy heights, but it's going to be a fun team to watch grow over the next few years.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I probably watched 8 - 10 Raptor games this year and just saw a team without an identity. I hope that they can establish one moving forward. JVal is legit.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

We need to get a good vet to be a solid rotational player or push for starting PT or get 2 vets for Bargs, someone that brings vet leadership and has experience playing on a team that knows how to close games.
If we can even get an expiring contract or 1 vet the important part is to shed vs. the cap and his 10 mill salary. To make a run at a Pf like Carl Landry (I assume he is the guy they are going to try to get in return for Primo as Landry has been mentioned as a target by rotoworld, hoops world) or other more proven vets such as Al Harrington, Jason Maxiel or Milisap. Then we need a backup C some names come to mind Dalembert, Diop, Kaman. Sign any of these 3 to back up Jonas and if you can sign a Milisap or Maxiel you give Amir Competition and also strengthen the bench. A 3 pt specialist is also needed target JJ and Belelini.
We have been linked to Carl Landry who would be a good fit as the main back up at PF, he has a year left on his deal but Primo with the style the Warriors play, he would be a good fit there and we need a guy like Landry, I would do a swap which would net us 6 mill in cap savings. I would then consider using our MLE on JJ Redick and signing either Dalembert or Kaman or Diop to 2 year 5 mill deals.
We get bigger have a 3 pt. specialist and have a deeper bench that if the teams starts good can be a 45 win team.
New roster. PG 2. Lowry Lucas 
3. Derozan Redick 4.Anderson
SF 5.Gay 6.Ross 7.Fields
PF8. Jhonson 9.Landry 12 Acy
C 10. Jonas 11. Dalembeert


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

:2ti:



> Why are there so many dangerous obstructions so close to NBA courts?
> 
> It’s not amazing when players fly into the stands or fans or announcers or cameramen. It’s amazing when they don’t. NBA players are supreme athletes, and their realm doesn’t stop at the out-of-bounds line.
> 
> The Toronto Raptors have a long ‘‘Raptors’’ sign on the floor just a foot behind each baseline. The sign sticks up in the air about three feet, like a triangular billboard. Stupid. Stop it.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ross and DeRozan represent.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

To Colangelo or not to Colangelo, that is the question...



> Or — and this currently seems like the most likely scenario, though different people are anticipating different things — Colangelo’s one-year option is picked up, and he does not fire Casey, and the whole can is kicked just a little further down what has become an obscure and lonely stretch of road. It would essentially be an admission that nobody had a better idea, the hell of half-measures. It is probably the worst available option, or very near the top.





> If you keep Colangelo, by half-measures or full, then you are handing him some major decisions. Colangelo was talking to Sports Illustrated not long ago and said glowing things about Rudy Gay, and both SI and Yahoo have reported that Colangelo intends to offer a contract extension to the small forward who was acquired earlier this season.


Link


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Colangelo's what, like 6'2"? His size-to-skill ratio as a GM sucks. He's doing the job of a man no taller than 5-foot, or 5'2" in Italian loafers with discreet lifts.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

DeRozan speaks to Holly MacKenzie



> “This season was an emotional roller coaster,” DeRozan said. “A lot of ups and downs. The feeling on it is definitely tough, it’s tough to swallow especially for me personally. Being my fourth year, I’m dying to get to playoffs. It’s hard to explain in one word to sum up the season. How bad we started off the season, we still had more than one shot to try to make a run and get into the playoffs. That’s the tough part to get through. It’s just been a tough one. A real tough one.”





> “One thing about next season, I know for a fact we’ll be in the playoffs,” he said. “No question. I’ve been saying I hope, but we’re going to make it. We’ve got the talent to do it.”
> 
> Asked if that was a guarantee he wants to stamp his name beside, he nodded emphatically.
> 
> “I’m dedicating my summer to that. Period.”





> I’m happy to be here for another four years because I want to be the guy who stuck here through the tough times.”


Power statements. Hard not to like this kid.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

This is exactly what you think it is. Acy riding a dolphin.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Porn Player said:


> :2ti:


Who's the idiot who said that?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think I watched an entire Raptor game this year. (maybe 1) I tried to early on but our terrible start pretty much killed my enthusiasm.

I would just keep the entire team unless there are good deals available. Gay, DeRozan, Lowry, Jonas, Amir isn't a terrible starting 5 with Bargs/Ross/Fields off the bench. If guys are healthy next year playoffs isn't out of the question.

I would trade Bargs/Fields/Kleiza but they all have no value right now. I would just keep them around as role players and see if they play better.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Porn Player said:


> :2ti:


Just saw this. Lmao. Wow.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jonas makes the NBA All-Rookie Second Team



> The NBA All-Rookie Second Team consists of the Detroit Pistons' Andre Drummond (35 points, 10 First Team), the Toronto Raptors' Jonas Valanciunas (31 points, six First Team), the Charlotte Bobcats' Michael Kidd-Gilchrist (29 points, three First Team), the Detroit Pistons' Kyle Singler (17 points, one First Team), and the Cavaliers' Tyler Zeller (15 points, three First Team).


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Wife thought the same thing about the baseline......smh


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

What we need to do.

1) Alan "****ing" Anderson needs to be put down.....

that is all


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jonas talks about his first season...



> Q: How would you rate your rookie year?
> A: I think it was OK. I got plenty of experience and for that I'm thankful. I'd rate it positively.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Glad you guys hate Anderson as well. 

I'd see games where he's out there in the 4th, just chucking away, trying to play hero ball like hes some sort of star.

The guy's a career D-Leaguer. Hes not good enough to be taking anywhere near the kind of shots he takes. 10 shots a game at 38%. Great work Al.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jonas is good and if he continues to develop I could see the raptors squeaking out the 8th seed next year.

Calling him the next Tim Duncan is absurd though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Luke said:


> Jonas is good and if he continues to develop I could see the raptors squeaking out the 8th seed next year.
> 
> Calling him the next Tim Duncan is absurd though.
> 
> ...


I see a young Tim Duncan, do you have a more apt comparison?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Should probably throw in the words Poor Man somewhere in there.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Should probably throw in the words Poor Man somewhere in there.


He's 21. He has the potential to get close to replicating Tim Duncan's production. 

I'm probably wrong, but I see a lot of special in this kid.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> He's 21. He has the potential to get close to replicating Tim Duncan's production.
> 
> I'm probably wrong, but I see a lot of special in this kid.


Tim Duncan is seen by many as the best 4 of all time. Or one of the best big men of all time if you compare him with centers as well. Jonas looks like he'll be a nice defensive minded big with a great motor, but hes no Tim Duncan.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Tim Duncan is seen by many as the best 4 of all time. Or one of the best big men of all time if you compare him with centers as well. Jonas looks like he'll be a nice defensive minded big with a great motor, but hes no Tim Duncan.


I'm comparing them because of the way Jonas plays the game, on my eye test his most similar comparison big man wise is Tim Duncan. 

Do you have a better comparison?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Not Tim Duncan. 

Maybe a more intense young Roy Hibbert.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Not Tim Duncan.
> 
> Maybe a more intense young Roy Hibbert.


He's much more fluid in the open court than Hibbert. 

I'm sticking with Timmy D. Ha.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Go ahead. 

He can be as fluid as he wants, but hes not even close to Roy Hibbert right now, let alone Tim Duncan. That just makes you sound crazy.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Go ahead.
> 
> He can be as fluid as he wants, but hes not even close to Roy Hibbert right now, let alone Tim Duncan. That just makes you sound crazy.


I agree. He has a lot of growing still to do. 

You're acting like I'm saying Jonas is as good as Tim Duncan. I only said I see a little similarity in the way they play the game.

Step off.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> I am so excited about having Valanciunas, he has impressed me no end this year, the kid is the next Tim Duncan.


Direct quote. That doesn't read _a little similarity in their games_.

Stand by what you say if you're going to get offended and tell people to "step off" when they question you on it.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm hungover, why are you getting all archivist on me? My request for you to 'step off' was because I can't be dealing with this right now. 

Jonas is better than Tim Duncan.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jonas is a young Jeff Foster with worse rebounding.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm glad you're back man.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Step off.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

A young Tim Duncan was a 21/12 guy his rookie year and was arguably the best big in the league from the get go. Calling a guy who couldn't even make the all rookie first team the next Tim Duncan is pretty retarded.

Does Jonas have talent? Sure. Will he be one of the better bigs in the league down the road? Maybe. Will he ever live up to "next Duncan"? (which implies that he's going to be one of the eight or so best players ever) not a chance.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

If at any point in his career Valaniunas is as good as a 21 year old Duncan was (let alone a prime Duncan) the pick will be considered a franchise changer. Maybe he has that upside, but the comparison at this point is fairly absurd.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> If at any point in his career Valaniunas is as good as a 21 year old Duncan was (let alone a prime Duncan) the pick will be considered a franchise changer. Maybe he has that upside, but the comparison at this point is fairly absurd.


What about the Jeff Foster comparison?


A worse rebounding Jeff Foster mind you.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

A less handsome Jeff Foster mind you.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Who isn't less handsome? Foster was a beaut.


Best Val could hope for is to be Foster's stunt double in a movie.


----------

